# Suche coole kostenlose Online Spile, Genre egal



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

hallo, 
hab früher Metin 2 gezockt, fand ich nicht gerade prickelnd, gibts irgednwelche kostenloses coolen Spiele?
Gruß Gazelle


----------



## inzpekta (29. Juli 2011)

Coole Spiele - Kostenlos und ohne anmeldung online coole Spiele spielen!


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

naja so viel ist da nicht dabei


----------



## IconX (29. Juli 2011)

Mein Tip : League of Legends - kostenlos und macht süchtig


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

ist das denn was ordentliches? Oder auch wieder mit Item Shop usw.?


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

Browser Games oder aufm PC ? PC : BF Play4 Free, BF Heroes, Runes of Magic, herr der ringe online ! 
browser :  OGame, Die Verdammten usw.... ^^ 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. schau hier mal nach: Spiele - Download - CHIP Online ^^


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Fear Mp,
Bf heros, Sam und Max


----------



## Gazelle (10. August 2011)

Oh Gott O Game: Hauser? Das mag ich wirklich nicht 
Nein irgendwas Episches


----------



## Veriquitas (10. August 2011)

Hellgate: Ressurection das ehemals als Hellgate London bekannt war ist umsonst und ganz gut, hab es die Tage mal ausprobiert. Ist wie Diablo in Third Person oder Egoshooteransicht.
HELLGATE


----------



## treav0r (8. März 2012)

Battlefield Play4Free 

Kann ich nur empfehlen, und für ca.5€ als Recon sich die M95 kaufen und mit ner KD von 28/0 auf Oman chillen wie ich


----------



## Kel (9. März 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hellgate: Ressurection


 Ist tod, Server sind bald down - am Nachfolger wird wohl bereits gearbeitet.

Battlefield Heroes ist reinstes Pay2Win, da hat man als gratis Spieler keine Chance (Heilbandagen kosten, bessere Waffen, feuerfeste Hosen -> killt den Soldaten mit Feuerkugeln mal direkt etc etc et).

League of Legends ist da wirklich da beste, was man gratis kriegen kann.


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

IconX schrieb:


> Mein Tip : League of Legends - kostenlos und macht süchtig


 
Also nmich hats nicht so umgehauen, 1 Stunde gespielt, danach deinstalliert.


----------



## Jojoshman (23. März 2012)

Brick Force


----------



## illousion (11. April 2012)

Beehatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Also nmich hats nicht so umgehauen, 1 Stunde gespielt, danach deinstalliert.


Ich spiele es jetzt seit einem Jahr: 

Das einzig negative ist eine aggressive Community und, dass 99% der Spieler männlich sind 

Ich find LoL einfach nur Hammer, verstehe nich wie man es nach Download wieder deinstallieren kann... 
Empfehlenswert ist aber sich als Neuling mal nach jmd anzuhören der etwas Ahnung davon hat, damit die Community nicht So auf einen los geht


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. April 2012)

RTCW ET 

Absolut kostenlos und (RTCW) begeistert mich schon seit über 10 Jahre. 
(Das kostenlose RTCW ET kam erst 2004 oder 2006 raus.)


----------



## Fexzz (15. April 2012)

Ich spiel auch LoL seit der BETA. Anfangs viel, mittlerweile aber maximal 2-3 Spiele pro Tag, mal weniger, mal mehr. Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Community ist ziemlich beschissen. Und wenn man nicht grade mit 3 oder 4 Leuten regelmäßig zusammenspielt kann man sich drauf einstellen, dass in jedem zweiten Spiel entweder Flamer, Leaver, AFK'ler oder Trolle dabei sind.

Für Neulinge ist LoL denke ich ziemlich überfordernd. Mittlerweile gibts um die 80(?) Champions und bis man von jedem die Fähigkeiten, Spielweisen, Item-Builds etc kennt dauerts eine ganze Weile. Aber wenn man erstmal drin ist machts wirklich Spaß.(wenn man eben keine Leaver etc im Spiel hat )


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2012)

LoL ist bullshit. Spiel DotA.


----------



## TheLogium (16. April 2012)

Cabal Online.


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Habt ihr schon mal Perfect World gespielt? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## floh315 (23. September 2012)

Blacklight Retribution 

Geile Grafik. man kann viel mit spielgeld kaufen. spiele ich seit mehreren monaten


genre: shooter in der zukunft


----------



## Drina84 (18. Dezember 2012)

Spiel Aoin, RoM und soweit ich das iwie mitbekommen habe wird doch TERA auch Free2Play werden? Oo 

Wenn das passiert, bin ich wieder sofort mitdabei  geilstes combatsystem in MMO´s mit einem gelungenen Flair!

LG


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

Planetside 2 - Toppt alle F2P spiele. World of Tanks ist auch gut.


----------



## debalz (18. Dezember 2012)

"NFS World" habe ich eine zeitlang gesuchtet, hat also gewisses Potential an Langzeitmotivation und sieht relativ gut aus.

"Hawken" ist noch in der Beta, aber schon gut spielbar - für zwischendurch mal ein Deathmatch mit Mechs schon spaßig, zieht auf höchsten Einstellungen ganz schon Leistung für die nicht gerade High-End-Optik. bin trotzdem dranhängengeblieben weil das aufrüsten des Mechs und die Gefechte schon Spaß machen und es sonst fast nix vergleichbares gibt.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Dezember 2012)

Habe gestern mal das Planetside 2 ausprobiert aber nun, es ist wahrlich einfach nur Geschmackssache  Außerdem steh ich auf nichts Futuristisches und das ist es ja allemal.. 

Leider habe ich auch nichts bezüglich TERA gefunden  wird wohl doch ned F2P?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd die empfehlen dota2 zu spielen, wenn du was forderndes sucht. Vorrausgesetzt zu ergatterst ein Beta-Key.


----------

